# Henry and Esme are getting Miamis today!



## Camille (Feb 3, 2011)

Hey guys so dropped off my dogs about an hour 2 hours ago to the groomers 2 houses down. they should be ready in about an hour to be picked up. Im very sad about cutting henry's puppy fur off but it has to be done for them to enjoy the summer. And they were both VERY overgrown. I decided to get them miami clips with their paws shaved. Heres a before photo taken yesterday at the moncton music festival. my best friend barry decided to pick them up and it was too cute not to take a photo. 

Ill try to get a photo of them all groomed when they get home. Esme will be sporting bows and painted nails also XD


----------



## Camille (Feb 3, 2011)

Well something came up so they only started 2 hours later than expected(Some kind of emergency grooming or something) So she told me they would be ready around 2. Just got a text now saying they will be ready at 2:40. I miss my puppies and cant wait to get them back!! XD. If they didn't do such a good job on them i might be upset but they do a good job and don't stress my dogs out too much.


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

I know that they will LOVE the summer fun now with Miami clips! I have often considered getting Ruby styled in a Miami! LOL!!! ( Maybe next summer, as I'm still growing coat from her January botched groom!)


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Hope you are happy with the outcome! Will be looking for photos!


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

Cant wait to see pictures. Yes, on occasion there can be an emergency at the grooming shop ...glad you like the groomers. I have to say that when i was grooming the owners were more concerned about time at the shop than the dogs were lOL! We tried to have a 2 hour turn around time but then in would come the dog from h*ll and throw everything off. Sounds like they are communicating well with you though.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Can hardly wait for the "after" pictures! My girls are heading to the groomer this weekend too and I was hoping to maybe get a different cut. Possibly something really short for the hot summers we get here. Any suggestions?


----------



## Camille (Feb 3, 2011)

Oh...My....GOD!!! They are SOOOOO cute!!! Tottally worth the wait. I have photos and im resizing them now. Cant wait to share!

I received sad news though. My groomers will be closing up shop. She is willing to take her at her home but that is down in dieppe(About 15-20 minute drive from me) and I dont have a car. I can take a taxi but it would be a little expensive. I dont want to lose her as a groomer she does such a great job on my dogs and she always tells me how well they do good or bad and gives me suggestions to work with for next grooming sessions.


----------



## Camille (Feb 3, 2011)

schpeckie said:


> Can hardly wait for the "after" pictures! My girls are heading to the groomer this weekend too and I was hoping to maybe get a different cut. Possibly something really short for the hot summers we get here. Any suggestions?


the Miami clip(Some groomers know it as Summer clip) Is amazing. Only thing is if you have a lighter poodle(I know yours are black) You might need a dog or baby sunscreen(Zinc oxide free) as they could get sunburn if your not careful. Esme pinked a bit today and it was low on the index. I'm going to get some tomorrow for her as I don't want her burning.


----------



## Camille (Feb 3, 2011)

*PICS! Henry and Esme's Miami Clip!*

Here are the photos. Adorable arent they? Still havent gone through all the pics. will post more tomorrow


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

OMG do they look cute! What a difference a haircut makes! Absolutely Adorable!!


----------



## Camille (Feb 3, 2011)

schpeckie said:


> OMG do they look cute! What a difference a haircut makes! Absolutely Adorable!!


Arent they!? Their too adorable. The only issue we've had so far is that Now Henry wont stop trying to mount Esme -_-'. I think he ummm Finds her irresistible since she got her new haircut lol. Hes reaching that age. So far he tries a few times and if you distract him enough he gives up. I cant wait to get him neutered.


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

Very cute! They are going to love the new hair-doos


----------



## Camille (Feb 3, 2011)

Feathersprings said:


> Very cute! They are going to love the new hair-doos


Yeah I hope so . Im hoping to get more photos tomorrow. My friend lent me his Canon Rebel DSLR for a week.


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

Aawww... they look so cute!


----------



## Camille (Feb 3, 2011)

Here are a few more photos. The closeup ones of the dogs were taken by me .


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

What a difference! They look great! My only suggestion is to not have the groomer shave so high on the tails. Only a very small area on the base of the tail should be shaved (about 1/3 shaved). They shaved a little too high in between the eyes, but that's not as noticeable as the tails!


----------



## Camille (Feb 3, 2011)

ChocolateMillie said:


> What a difference! They look great! My only suggestion is to not have the groomer shave so high on the tails. Only a very small area on the base of the tail should be shaved (about 1/3 shaved). They shaved a little too high in between the eyes, but that's not as noticeable as the tails!


That was my only complaint too. I am happy with the pom she managed to make on Esme's un-docked tail though. This is the first time Esme has been able to have one


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Camille said:


> That was my only complaint too. I am happy with the pom she managed to make on Esme's un-docked tail though. This is the first time Esme has been able to have one


If you want to model it off how an undocked tail would be done on a show dog, look at this as an example. This girl with an undocked tail belongs to a member here on this forum. The long part would be allowed to continue to grow only so long that it was nicely balanced with the rest of the body. If your dog is in a miami, you'd probably want to keep it shorter like it is in the photo.

Reeson 6 months | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

ETA: I love your photos, especially the second batch. What kind of camera do you use?


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

cute babies! i have my 18 mo female in a miami, i think she rocks it too


----------



## Camille (Feb 3, 2011)

ChocolateMillie said:


> If you want to model it off how an undocked tail would be done on a show dog, look at this as an example. This girl with an undocked tail belongs to a member here on this forum. The long part would be allowed to continue to grow only so long that it was nicely balanced with the rest of the body. If your dog is in a miami, you'd probably want to keep it shorter like it is in the photo.
> 
> Reeson 6 months | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> ETA: I love your photos, especially the second batch. What kind of camera do you use?


Thanks. The photos taken were with my friends camera which is a Canon Rebel. I had a Nikon D200 I used to shoot with and am planning on eventually getting one again also.


----------



## littlestitches (Dec 28, 2009)

They look great. I love the poms on their feet.

Esme has beautiful teeth too.

Paula


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

They are quite beautiful and handsome! Henry looks so grown up now! They are ready for summer...they are so lucky to have you as their mommy.


----------



## Camille (Feb 3, 2011)

Dallasminis said:


> They are quite beautiful and handsome! Henry looks so grown up now! They are ready for summer...they are so lucky to have you as their mommy.


Thank you . Yes he is looking very grown up. People who meet us on our walks cant get their heads around the fact that he is only 5 months old. They always think he is the older one and Esme is the baby(And she is 2 years old!)


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

They look great! I love the miami, or "circus dog" as our groomer calls it, especially on minis. Not sure why it suits minis so well, it just does. Beau is getting trimmed from his current lamb to a miami at his next appointment, which is on the 4th of July. I can hardly wait!


----------

